# tutorial for liyu cutter plotter sc631e how to use it



## mosigor (Aug 13, 2011)

newbies here, i purshased a liyu sc631e last week pero till now di ko pa ngagamit....try ko mgg layout direct sa flexi pero kpag i cut/plot ko na ung layout ayaw mg cut, nu pu ba better n gawin?


----------



## mitodoka (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi to all, I had my Liyu sc series last Nov. and it works fine but about a week ago, the cutter is out of line. like when I cut a Jersey Front, some letter bigger than the others (top or bottom ), i had to cut it manually to make it even with the others. I would Like to know what seems to be the problem? or do I have to calibrate it? how could I do that? Thanks you and more power.


----------



## reeceb36 (May 2, 2012)

hh,

Mainly just make sure the baud rate , handshake are correct in software/cutter , as this can make it miss letters/different size letters etc.

Try what your cutting in a different software just to test if it isnt the software, if not try deleting the drivers you have and reinstalling?


----------



## Maxi786 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi I purchased a liyu 54 inch sc1361 and would like some help on how to start using this for t shirts and wall decals. Please can someone advise which is the best package to use with this as it comes with flexi 10. Also where I can buy the vinyl from in uk. I really love the flock vinyl and hot transfer foil but can't can't find hot foil and hot melt film anywhere. You use the hot melt film in the cutter peel and heat press on to garment then put a piece of hot foil onto the garment and peel away. It then only sticks to the image you applied. Please help thank you


----------



## Bodwick (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm not sure it's what you're looking for but a silver or gold effect 'Textile Foil' is available from Xpress.

I've used them before and can say they have a very fast service and sell quality stuff. They may not be the cheapest. 
I've no other connection with them other than as a customer.


----------



## Bodwick (Aug 20, 2010)

Maxi786 said:


> You use the hot melt film in the cutter peel and heat press on to garment then put a piece of hot foil onto the garment and peel away.


----------



## Maxi786 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you so much for that. Where can I get the hot melt film from please?


----------



## oddswizard (Jun 9, 2018)

I have a Liyu SC631-e plotter but the carriage seems too high to cut the vinyl what can i do?


----------

